# Is This the EOS 3D?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/is-this-the-eos-3d/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/is-this-the-eos-3d/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>An image worth investigating</strong>

Below are some screencaps that I received today from a Chinese forum called “Weibo”. In it, you will see a blurred out Canon camera, which isn’t all that significant.</p>
<p>However, on the strap we see what appears to be “EOS 3D”, I do not see a fold in the strap that would possibly be hiding a “0″ for the 30D, nor is it a 7.</p>
<p><strong>What do you think?</strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Canon-EOS-3D-camera.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-13737" alt="Canon-EOS-3D-camera" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Canon-EOS-3D-camera.jpg" width="491" height="437" /></a></p>
<p> </p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Canon-EOS-3D-camera-2.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-13736" alt="Canon-EOS-3D-camera-2" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Canon-EOS-3D-camera-2.jpg" width="491" height="467" /></a></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Canon-EOS-3D-camera-3.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-13738" alt="Canon-EOS-3D-camera-3" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Canon-EOS-3D-camera-3.jpg" width="491" height="443" /></a> <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Canon-EOS-3D-camera-4.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-13739" alt="Canon-EOS-3D-camera-4" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Canon-EOS-3D-camera-4.jpg" width="491" height="450" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Also appeared on [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2013/06/17/is-this-the-upcoming-canon-eos-3d-camera/" target="_blank">PR</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## eddiemrg (Jun 17, 2013)

This photo was taken from Al Alhambra palace in Granada - Andalucia, Spain!
You can see the Albaicin quartier in the background


----------



## lholmes549 (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like a 3 to me...but if they were trying to keep it secret then why would they make a strap for it instead of just a standard canon one?


----------



## GuyF (Jun 17, 2013)

lholmes549 said:


> Looks like a 3 to me...but if they were trying to keep it secret then why would they make a strap for it instead of just a standard canon one?



Exactly. I once had a strap with Mickey Mouse on it, didn't mean my camera was made by Disney.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 17, 2013)

Seems a little too obvious I would think


----------



## RGF (Jun 17, 2013)

Hannes said:


> Seems a little too obvious I would think



Agree that it is not likely to be 3D strap from canon. Does anyone recognize the person in the picture?


----------



## sama (Jun 17, 2013)

I think the strap is for this camera. hehe

BTW, if you want a camera strap for 2D, 3D, 4D, 8D, 9D or whatever, you may custom order one easily nowadays.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jun 17, 2013)

It could be a 2D also, but my guess it is more likely a 7.


----------



## m_holorge (Jun 17, 2013)

Hanging around Europ with unprecedented "3D" logo on a Canon-type neck strap, I believe that is against Canon's test policy -- break it, if that guy doesn't care his privilege. Which made me think rather it is faked, unless Canon wants to leak such info intentionally.

From the guy's twitter-like content, we can tell that he explicitly wrote he is "travelling and testing something simultaneously".


----------



## unfocused (Jun 17, 2013)

I recall a similar thread a few years back. Went nowhere.

If a camera is in development or testing, they aren't going to slap a strap on it that broadcasts the model number.

It's a slow day at Rumor Central. Can't blame CR Guy for throwing a little chum into the waters to see if he can stir up some page views. But, no reason to swallow this one. Move along. Nothing to see here.

On the other hand – anybody recognize the other camera in his hand.


----------



## pierlux (Jun 17, 2013)

I think he's simply about to commit suicide, but undecided whether to jump down the abyss or strangle himself with all those straps...


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2013)

And my binoculars have a strap on them that says "Canon 60D"...... and my 70-200 lens has a cap on it that says "Olympus".... labels can be deceiving.


----------



## smithcon (Jun 17, 2013)

Sadly, the strap appears to be based on the same technology as the last several generations of straps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2013)

smithcon said:


> Sadly, the strap appears to be based on the same technology as the last several generations of straps.



Agreed. The blacks are no blacker, the whites are no whiter, therefore no improvement in strap dynamic range. Plus, still the same issue with oversaturation of the red channel.


----------



## skullyspice (Jun 17, 2013)

its probably a bad Chinese knock off of the 5D strap. they made the 5 upside down.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jun 17, 2013)

If this guy is important enough to be a tester, wouldn't he be recognizeable somewhat? You'd be like "That looks like xxxx"..


----------



## Switch (Jun 17, 2013)

unfocused said:


> On the other hand – anybody recognize the other camera in his hand.



It looks like the Fujifilm X-Pro 1


----------



## marinien (Jun 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> smithcon said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, the strap appears to be based on the same technology as the last several generations of straps.
> ...



Thanks Neuro! You made my day ;D


----------



## rambarra (Jun 17, 2013)

RGF said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > Seems a little too obvious I would think
> ...



That's my uncle Ben. I have no idea of what he is doing in Grenada though. I spoke to him a couple of hours ago and he told me he was very busy with an office meeting.
wtf.


----------



## marvinhello (Jun 17, 2013)

It's photoshoped from a 6D strap, and the camera looks like 6D.


----------



## TowcesterNews (Jun 17, 2013)

I wonder if in fact we are looking at the wrong thing.

Isn't that the new 100-400 non push pull?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dam it...I just ordered a 5D III as my 2nd body :'(

A 3D will be much better ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 17, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I recall a similar thread a few years back. Went nowhere.
> 
> If a camera is in development or testing, they aren't going to slap a strap on it that broadcasts the model number.
> 
> ...



Thanks Officer Clancy, I will move along. ;D


----------



## bchernicoff (Jun 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dam it...I just ordered a 5D III as my 2nd body :'(
> 
> A 3D will be much better ;D ;D ;D ;D



Why would you post your receipt here? Are you trying to brag about having two 5D Mk III's? I don't get it.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Jun 17, 2013)

skullyspice said:


> its probably a bad Chinese knock off of the 5D strap. they made the 5 upside down.



HA HA HA


----------



## x-vision (Jun 17, 2013)

lholmes549 said:


> ...but if they were trying to keep it secret then why would they make a strap for it instead of just a standard canon one?



Another question to ask: why did they blur the camera but not the strap?? 

I think the answer is that they were intentionally leaking the camera. 
The Sony A99 was leaked this way - by first leaking a photo of its strap.

I vote that the 2D/3D is real and that this is an intentional leak 8).
We are likely (very?) close to announcement.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 17, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dam it...I just ordered a 5D III as my 2nd body :'(
> ...



He's been contemplating what to do in the forums for a while, now he's made a decision. I highly doubt he's trying to rub anyone's face in it or brag; he's just excited. Don't you get excited when you get something new?

Congratulations on your 5D3 Dylan, I hope to pick up a second one as well, but I've got a lot of glass to catch up on first.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jun 17, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dam it...I just ordered a 5D III as my 2nd body :'(
> ...



Im not sure I can answer that question, but I'd guess the answer is along the same lines as to why someone would list 3 lines of top-end gear in their signature... 

(excited about gear in a forum about gear, maybe?)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dam it...I just ordered a 5D III as my 2nd body :'(
> ...



I apologize if my sale receipt makes you feel offended


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2013)

bvukich said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Thanks bvukich...feel like a kid in the candy shop everytimes


----------



## roadrunner (Jun 17, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Why would you post your receipt here? Are you trying to brag about having two 5D Mk III's? I don't get it.



I would imagine for the same reason you have your entire inventory listed in your signature: To feel like more of a man.

Erm... wait, no that's not it... he's probably just excited and wanted to let other people know what he owns, much like your signature. Congrats Dylan, I hope to pick up a second 5D3 someday soon (Actually my wife does, she's stuck with the 7D when we shoot weddings together =)


----------



## raptor3x (Jun 17, 2013)

roadrunner said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you post your receipt here? Are you trying to brag about having two 5D Mk III's? I don't get it.
> ...



Burn.


----------



## lol (Jun 17, 2013)

Random thought: if it was a 2D/3D, what could it be? The high MP model? If so, that background looks like a nice load of detail to use it on.


----------



## marceloshak (Jun 17, 2013)

lholmes549 said:


> Looks like a 3 to me...but if they were trying to keep it secret then why would they make a strap for it instead of just a standard canon one?


+1


----------



## pedro (Jun 17, 2013)

If it is a 2D/3D which is hard to discern due to the visible info on the strap is it at least a non 1D line body. But they'd better give it a three, price tag will still be high this way. 5Diii 3,5k so if this one is a "3", they might ask at least 4.5 k USD for it. Anyone correct me please. This way they can hardly beat the D800. At this price they would be fine to present new sensor tech as well... my two cents


----------



## junkwerks (Jun 17, 2013)

lol said:


> Random thought: if it was a 2D/3D, what could it be? The high MP model? If so, that background looks like a nice load of detail to use it on.



Naw, only Nikon does things like that...


----------



## Lurker (Jun 17, 2013)

More interesting to me is below the blue strap. That does not look like a D to me.
Eye control focus making a return or an old 2E or 7E strap?  (I think it was alway IIE so kind of rules that one out)


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 17, 2013)

Note to self: Get some Canon replica camera straps made asap with 7D Mark II, 2D, 1D Xii, 1D S, 3D and 4D, try to hide them a little then walk taking pictures of myself. Maybe get Nikon to sponsor the shirt, and Sony the second camera ;D 8) . This could be fun.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 17, 2013)

Why do they insist on bundling those stupid straps still? The ones from my 5D2 and 5D3 are still in their boxes, untouched. I just can't use something like that. It feels like some of the money has been wasted.


The last decent strap I got with a brand new Canon was a nice Domke which came with my EOS 1n back in 1996. 


It's been on every SLR I've owned since.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 17, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Note to self: Get some Canon replica camera straps made asap with 7D Mark II, 2D, 1D Xii, 1D S, 3D and 4D, try to hide them a little then walk taking pictures of myself. Maybe get Nikon to sponsor the shirt, and Sony the second camera ;D 8) . This could be fun.



Lol. Sounds great. Anyone know how/where to order custom straps?


----------



## ddashti (Jun 17, 2013)

This can be two things: either a piece of awesome news, or just convincing "photomanipulation."


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2013)

roadrunner said:


> I would imagine for the same reason you have your entire inventory listed in your signature: To feel like more of a man.
> 
> Erm... wait, no that's not it... he's probably just excited and wanted to let other people know what he owns, much like your signature. Congrats Dylan, I hope to pick up a second 5D3 someday soon  (Actually my wife does, she's stuck with the 7D when we shoot weddings together =)



Thanks roadrunner

Wish that day will come soon


----------



## talicoa (Jun 18, 2013)

I want to know about the garage door opener he has around his neck. 

I think the photo is faked. The strap is twisted back slightly, potentially folded. Look at the brightness of the top of the "3" It is too bright compared to the EOS. 

I think the lens is a 70-200 2.8 without the tripod ring. Anybody else know for sure what it is?


----------



## vbmaster (Jun 18, 2013)

The last sentence in this weibo says the photo was taken at the end of some year. I suppose it's 2012. So actually this is not something up-to-date. What happened around that time?


----------



## bseitz234 (Jun 18, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Note to self: Get some Canon replica camera straps made asap with 7D Mark II, 2D, 1D Xii, 1D S, 3D and 4D, try to hide them a little then walk taking pictures of myself. Maybe get Nikon to sponsor the shirt, and Sony the second camera ;D 8) . This could be fun.



That would be awesome. I'll rent a supertele and take pictures of you from far away so they have that "long distance spy shot" compression.


----------



## CreationHeart (Jun 18, 2013)

this was taken from his microblog. He then deleted it and seems someone from his company filed a complaint about what he posted. This looks promising!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 18, 2013)

I think it is a 'HOAX".
1. I do not think Canon will have a "EOS 3D" strap to be used on a real EOS 3D that they do not want to be identified.
2. The edge of the strap looks like "flake fur". Will Canon use such kind of material for the camera strap?
3. The Chinese Text says " picture taken at the end of certain year" . therefore the picture is taken at the end of last year at the latest, may be even earlier.
I think someone is having fun with us


----------



## eml58 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I'm Happy for you Dylan777, Big Decision, Big Expense (For most everyone), Big Excitement, don't see any reason for you to apologise for something that gives you enjoyment such as this, it's a Pity that you were made to feel you needed to. And I love the Images of your Daughter, looks like the perfect Model for 2nd Body 5DMK III Try Out, along with that 85f/1.2 L II.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 18, 2013)

lholmes549 said:


> Looks like a 3 to me...but if they were trying to keep it secret then why would they make a strap for it instead of just a standard canon one?



+1

And would they really have straps made up already for a 2014 product???? And again, what test camera goes out with a strap advertising itself?

Something isn't adding up.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 18, 2013)

dilbert said:


> CreationHeart said:
> 
> 
> > this was taken from his microblog. He then deleted it and seems someone from his company filed a complaint about what he posted. This looks promising!
> ...



unless you are having fun


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 18, 2013)

And here's the body.
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.275.piakBG&id=5730136698


----------



## Rocky (Jun 18, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> And here's the body.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.275.piakBG&id=5730136698



Yes! This is a paper model that you can make it yourself for 38 Yuen ( US$5.00)


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 18, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > And here's the body.
> ...



Yeah I know. Just saying that considering chinese market, it's a safer bet to think it's a vanity/faulty knock off strap than a tester dumb enough to wear a strap that Canon would be dumb enough to provide him (and already produce)


----------



## Pancho (Jun 18, 2013)

The distance between the red edge and the top of the "3" looks smaller compared to the one of the "EOS"... Looks like photoshoped...


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 18, 2013)

Would you pose for a photo while carrying a secret piece of equipment?


----------



## nicku (Jun 18, 2013)

there are only two possibilities here:

1. a Photoshoped strap ...resulting in a clever joke.

2. Canon intentionally leaked the photo ( see 5D3 photo leaks... the body turned out exactly as in the leaked pictures)

Nobody wears a camera strap out in the public saying:...Hey! I test the newest Canon DSLR prototype.

P.S. Eventually Canon must come with a serious competitor to Nikon D800 regarding studio work.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 18, 2013)

:-\


----------



## eml58 (Jun 18, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Would you pose for a photo while carrying a secret piece of equipment?



Absolutely, I'm completely crap at keeping a secret.


----------



## Old Shooter (Jun 18, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > Would you pose for a photo while carrying a secret piece of equipment?
> ...



;D ;D ;D eml58, you always make me laugh! I'm surprised you haven't already posted a squirrel wearing a 3D strap...


----------



## f119a (Jun 18, 2013)

I think that's definitely an "3"
but I can't undestand why they didn't put any camo on it.
BTW, Weibo is something like twitter in China where genuine twitter gets blocked


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't get how some of you are saying it's a 7D when it's so very clear it's a 1D body? 

There are elements to the photo that actually make it seem legitimate, but alas I guess we're all stuck with the idea it has to be too good to be true.


----------



## Vossie (Jun 18, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I think it is a 'HOAX".
> 1. I do not think Canon will have a "EOS 3D" strap to be used on a real EOS 3D that they do not want to be identified.


Exactly! If it would be a prototype being tested, any manufacturer would obviously not put any name markers on it (and certainly not on the strap).


----------



## pedro (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe it is a plain "summer duck" as linguistically german-based and swiss folk like me would call it ;D So, I am looking forward to whatever may come.


----------



## M.ST (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice fake.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I'm Happy for you Dylan777, Big Decision, Big Expense (For most everyone), Big Excitement, don't see any reason for you to apologise for something that gives you enjoyment such as this, it's a Pity that you were made to feel you needed to. And I love the Images of your Daughter, looks like the perfect Model for 2nd Body 5DMK III Try Out, along with that 85f/1.2 L II.



Thanks eml58 
They are my number #1 reason I got into photography.


----------



## dpackman (Jun 18, 2013)

While the strap in this photo is exciting and indicative of Canon's thinking on this essential accessory going forward, the camera itself seems to be the bigger story. It seems the new EOS 3 series is going to be a fuzzy device. Of course a single photo cannot tell us everything, but we can only hope that the exciting new ergonomics associated with having a camera that you not only aim but pet will also have advances internally.


----------



## pedro (Jun 18, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Nice fake.



Well, according to your signature you could tell us a bit more ;D 8)


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Jun 18, 2013)

pedro said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fake.
> ...


Haha touché


----------



## sanj (Jun 18, 2013)

This post is not worthy to be on this forum. 
It is obviously not a test camera.
CR should be able to piece that together easily!


----------



## J.R. (Jun 18, 2013)

dilbert said:


> while people are pointing out that "why would he openly wear the strap of an unannounced camera", note that he is wearing the strap "upside down", with the lettering turned in. it is only because it is half twisted in this side on view that we can see it.
> 
> i.e the strap is being very deliberately worn in a non-traditional manner.



I guess the question is why would Canon make a custom strap for a camera that is not available in the market?


----------



## iaind (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe the strap is from an old eos30 film camera


----------



## J.R. (Jun 18, 2013)

sanj said:


> This post is not worthy to be on this forum.
> It is obviously not a test camera.
> CR should be able to piece that together easily!



Five pages of comments and you come up with this??? ;D 

The site is Canon "Rumors" after all and they MUST report all rumors however absurd, stupid, silly, bizarre or ludicrous they may be


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2013)

It's the super-secret 9D..... A camera so secret that it uses the number of a different rumoured camera on it's strap....


----------



## xps (Jun 20, 2013)

Funny. I bought a "1DV" labled strap for my Camera some years ago. When I was shooting at the soccer WCS some persons looked very interrested at ma Cam ;-)
Just take a Mamiya 7 II .....


By the way: When I was on the F1 race in Monaco some weeks ago, I saw an photographer with the 200-400 4.0, using an unknown camera, as old fashioned as these pictures, without an extra eye-finder. A quadratic camera with no esthetic forms. Like self-built. But it was definitively not self built. 
I wonder, if another company uses the Canon mount? But wich one?


----------



## Toronto (Jun 20, 2013)

xps said:


> By the way: When I was on the F1 race in Monaco some weeks ago, I saw an photographer with the 200-400 4.0, using an unknown camera, as old fashioned as these pictures, without an extra eye-finder. A quadratic camera with no esthetic forms. Like self-built. But it was definitively not self built.
> I wonder, if another company uses the Canon mount? But wich one?



IT probably was a video camera of some kind, there are a few that do use the canon mounts even if it is via an adapter, like the black magic that would fit your quadratic no esthetic form that you saw.

As for the camera strap in question, my hunch is that it is a rip off 3D logo-ed strap that you could probably buy in some camera store in shanghai.


----------



## xps (Jun 21, 2013)

Toronto said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > By the way: When I was on the F1 race in Monaco some weeks ago, I saw an photographer with the 200-400 4.0, using an unknown camera, as old fashioned as these pictures, without an extra eye-finder. A quadratic camera with no esthetic forms. Like self-built. But it was definitively not self built.
> ...



black magic.....Indeed. Looks similar..... ok. I see.... no Alien ...... :'(


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jun 23, 2013)

xps said:


> By the way: When I was on the F1 race in Monaco some weeks ago, I saw an photographer with the 200-400 4.0, using an unknown camera, as old fashioned as these pictures, without an extra eye-finder. A quadratic camera with no esthetic forms. Like self-built. But it was definitively not self built.
> I wonder, if another company uses the Canon mount? But wich one?


Aside from a video camera, it could've been a sound blimp.


----------



## TAF (Jun 23, 2013)

Perhaps that is an EOS-3eye strap, dating back to the film camera.

I just hope that when Canon finally comes out with the 3D, it really is 3-D (they can then sell you two L lenses at a time instead of one).


----------



## tron (Jun 23, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> It's the super-secret 9D..... A camera so secret that it uses the number of a different rumoured camera on it's strap....


So if the camera could speak it would say: My name is D ... 9D ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 23, 2013)

tron said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > It's the super-secret 9D..... A camera so secret that it uses the number of a different rumoured camera on it's strap....
> ...


Exactly! and this only helps to illustrate the futility of waiting for announcements on a replacement for the 007D


----------



## luciolepri (Jul 2, 2013)

Just found this, by clicking on a wrong link:
http://canonrumorsita.blogspot.it/2012/07/canon-sta-testando-un-sensore-da-47mp.html
Yes, I thought what you think. I post it 'cause maybe someone will come up with new jokes...

Lazy google translation:
Canon is testing a 47MP sensor. This would be the infamous 3D, it seems that Canon wants to dedicate this body to the sphere of professional photographic studios. This item comes directly from a person in Japan claims to have picked up the prototype, equal in all respects to a 5D mkIII but with the sensor replaced and without logo. The density of pixels within this sensor should be noted that values ​​are similar to those found in Canon's APS-C sensor 18MP Canon has already been launched in bodies like the 7D. You could then say that Canon will in the coming years to fragment their camera bodies according to the primary use, for example by placing this in the field of 3D product photography and industrial landscapes in high resolution.


----------



## Strobe the globe (Jul 3, 2013)

It could be a cheap rip-off strap. Buy why would you put it on a professional grade camera? Interesting photos.


----------



## TAF (Jul 6, 2013)

dilbert said:


> while people are pointing out that "why would he openly wear the strap of an unannounced camera", note that he is wearing the strap "upside down", with the lettering turned in. it is only because it is half twisted in this side on view that we can see it.
> 
> i.e the strap is being very deliberately worn in a non-traditional manner.



Perhaps a better question would be "why does anyone use the supplied strap anyway?"

They're awful (uncomfortable and too slippery), they advertise "steal me" to nere-do-wells, and they're difficult to install.

I recommend a nice neoprene strap (I like Optech but there are plenty of other options) and a C-Loop from Custom SLR.


----------



## cookinghusband (Jul 8, 2013)

TAF said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > while people are pointing out that "why would he openly wear the strap of an unannounced camera", note that he is wearing the strap "upside down", with the lettering turned in. it is only because it is half twisted in this side on view that we can see it.
> ...



I usually put a black plastic tape on the canon brand name and model name and but a old Nikon strap on it, unluckily the white lens body and the red ring on the len give it away. but the grandmas and aunties think I use Nikon.


----------



## daniela (Jul 9, 2013)

Spend 20$ and buy an Nikon D400 strap in Hongkong.
My husband did - and he was more interresting for the men with the biiiiig lenses then all of the "bunnys" who went around at the Nürburgring on Saturday and Sunday.


----------

